# Does your baby like ice water?



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I was just wondering how many of our babies like ice in their water? My little <strike>brat </strike>Sassy loves ice cubes in her water. She is so funny because since we name everything, I call the ice cubes "ice boogers" I know this doesn't sound very appetizing but Sassy doesn't know nasty sounding words. Only that if mommy likes it--she likes it. I can offer her water and if she turns up her nose, I say, "let mommy put an ice booger in it for my baby" and then she feels the need to drink. Sometimes I think it is only to satisfy me. She is so funny and such a spoiled <strike>brat </strike>Maltese.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Ice boogers - :ThankYou: for that visual, Pat. :smrofl: :smrofl: 

Bonnie likes ice water, too - when we're out, I always bring her little bowl and ask the server for "ice water for the baby". And, at our Chinese restaurant, I ask for "bing chwei" - I'm sure that's spelled wrong, but it's Chinese for ice water. arty:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Toto and Tuffy LOVE cold water from the fridge. They especially love it if I offer it to them out of a "people" glass as opposed to a "doggie bowl". Now that the warm weather is here, I am always worried about them getting overheated on our walks. Both seem not to tolerate humidity or direct sun if it's above 70 degrees. So part of our pre-walk ritual is water from the fridge served in a "people" glass. They get sooo excited and drink a lot more water that way. If I offer it to them from their bowl they just look at me like I'm nuts....which of course I am. Why else would I do what I do?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Heather loves cold water out of the refrigerator. I don't put ice in it because she wants to take her paw and slap at it and the water is all over the floor!!!! They do have their preferences!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> They especially love it if I offer it to them out of a "people" glass as opposed to a "doggie bowl".[/B]


Haha - Bonnie drinks from a people glass, too. What we won't do for these babies. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

When we were out running around last week, I got hungry and stooped by a drive through for a cheeseburger and some ice water... Chloe likes ice water too! She even drank it out of the cup. Incidentally, we had a cluster of squealing teenage girls giggling and pointing at Chloe at the last window....she *loves* the attention! 

I give her Brita filtered water from the fridge every morning, so she's probably used to it being cold...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=586019
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok ladies, now I know I am not alone as being a well trained mommy. I thought I was the only one who serves my baby water in a people glass. :tender: 

Two Christmas' ago one of Sassy's boyfriends sent her a crystal dish to eat her kibbles from. :yes: Thank you again Sammie for adding to her bratness.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Clifford loves them too! I think its like apple bobbing.


----------



## Jada (Jan 31, 2007)

My little Finn will stick his entire face in his bowl to fish out the ice cubes. It is so cute when he looks up and he is dripping wet!


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

You have to be careful about letting them have ice cubes because on the radio one morning the dj was saying he had to take his dog in for 2 root canals because he chewed on ice cubes. I don't know what kind of dog it was, but he was warning people about what could happen. I let mine chew ice cubes until he said this.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Aug 13 2008, 07:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619121


> You have to be careful about letting them have ice cubes because on the radio one morning the dj was saying he had to take his dog in for 2 root canals because he chewed on ice cubes. I don't know what kind of dog it was, but he was warning people about what could happen. I let mine chew ice cubes until he said this.[/B]


We don't do large ice cubes and Sassy doesn't actually take the ice out. She just likes little crushed ices in her water.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i'm glad i'm not the only one on Crazy Island. when we go thru a drive-thru, i always get a cup of ice water for the buttercup. luckily, next to her carseat, there is a center fold-down console with a cupholder. she will hop onto the console and drink! sometimes, if the A/C isnt cool yet, she'll lay her head next to the cup, usually an ear lands in it, lol, making for a messy, messy rest of the trip....

and omg how hard is it to find CARS with center consoles with cupholders! :smpullhair: i started car-looking, just hoping i turn the corner soon and can get rid of the Boat. it used to be fun and useful, now it's just big and annoying. oh and breaking down, lol, yeah that too....


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Aug 13 2008, 08:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619351


> i'm glad i'm not the only one on Crazy Island. when we go thru a drive-thru, i always get a cup of ice water for the buttercup. luckily, next to her carseat, there is a center fold-down console with a cupholder. she will hop onto the console and drink! sometimes, if the A/C isnt cool yet, she'll lay her head next to the cup, usually an ear lands in it, lol, making for a messy, messy rest of the trip....
> 
> and omg how hard is it to find CARS with center consoles with cupholders! :smpullhair: i started car-looking, just hoping i turn the corner soon and can get rid of the Boat. it used to be fun and useful, now it's just big and annoying. oh and breaking down, lol, yeah that too....[/B]


Ann Marie, when Sassy and I went to my mom's recently I took along an insulated mug full of iced water for Sassy. As we traveled all I had to do was remove the lid and hold it over to her and she would licky, licky some water....then give me that "thank you mommy, you are the greatest" look. When it comes to my Sassy, nothing is too much trouble. 

Good luck finding a new car.....also, there are doggie car seats that have a food/water bowl attachment.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

I recently started buying bottled water for the dogs. I keep it in the fridge and replenish every day. As soon as I change it out..both are there waiting for me to put it down. Husband just made a comment the other day about how the dogs seem to be drinking more water than before. He thinks its the new waterer


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Izzy like ice water too. She'll stand by the bowl for fresh water. I keep a jug of purified water in the fridge for her and she'll wait for new cold water when she comes in from outside.

She also likes to lick the water droplets from the drink cups I get in drive throughs and will rest her head next to the cold cup as well. 

Leslie


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

lol.. :rofl: thats funny... i like it! Sounds like Sassy just has A LOT of personality! :supacool:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Murphy and Milly LOVE Ice Cubes...if I put the im their water Murphy jsut takes them out and runs off and crunches them up. :biggrin:


----------

